# Same Port - Different Versions - Is It Wrong



## ter2007 (Sep 18, 2010)

For a more advanced user: Is it wrong to have the same port with different versions installed? I mean if portname-versionA and portname-versionB is installed going to cause harm?

It seems that dependencies are going to know which version they should be calling. I am wrong about this?


----------



## ter2007 (Sep 18, 2010)

*Now that I think about this -Sorry*

I guess they might install a binary with the same name and no version number. Dumb question?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 18, 2010)

Be specific. Some ports can only be installed once (no two versions at the same time), some ports can be installed in multiple versions (like Python). There is no generic answer.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 18, 2010)

Depends on the port.  If there are two versions in the ports tree, it's fine.  If there's only one version in ports, but you have two installed, that's not good.  Besides installing files in the same places, you may have other ports depending on the wrong one.  ports-mgmt/portupgrade and ports-mgmt/portmaster avoid that situation.


----------



## ter2007 (Sep 18, 2010)

*I was being generic*

Yes, I was being generic. I see what you guys mean.


----------

